# Seroquel And Weed Together, OK?



## cluelesskid (Aug 9, 2009)

hi everyone i have been taking seroquel for the last three months. 25mg before i go to bed. it is help for generalized anxiety disorder. it was doubled to 50mg today.

several months before i got medication i smoked weed. only once. i was just wondering if it is okay to smoke weed while on this medication. i want to hang out with a friend today and smoke a joint with him.

thanks


----------



## NicNak (Aug 9, 2009)

:hithere:  :welcome: to Psychlinks.

I would *highly* discourage usage of weed with your meds.   Infact for folks like us, it is a bad idea all together.   

Weed often makes our symtpoms worse.   Either causing us to become paranoid, more anxious or further depressed.  

Still go hang out with your friend.  There is no reason not to hang out.  I would just stongly suggest you pass on the joint.


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 9, 2009)

weed isn't a good idea, it's a street drug, it's composition is inconsistent and it does mess with your brain. try to find other ways of relaxing and having a good time, it is possible


----------



## Daniel (Aug 9, 2009)

In addition to the reasons stated above:



> Most marijuana users adjust their life's goals and priorities downward to accommodate their impaired condition.
> 
> Marijuana: One way to move down in life


----------



## cluelesskid (Aug 9, 2009)

i dont smoke weed all the time. i know there are some complications between weed and seroquel, but i only take 50mg before i go to bed. so it's out of my system 8 hours later. and when i smoked before i never got paranoid, anxious, or depressed. i had the best time of my life. i never felt sick or anything, no consequences.

the guy only smokes weed every day, and that's how he has fun. to tell you the truth, high is the only time im ever fun around people. everyone calls me boring, but when im high im creative, i tell jokes, i laugh a lot, im not my stupid little self.

thanks


----------



## Daniel (Aug 9, 2009)

It's self-medicating, which will become an addiction/habit (if it isn't already) that creates a new set of problems.  

In any case, you may need to see a therapist to deal with the underlying issues that you currently have about self-esteem, anxiety, or whatever the issues are.


----------



## NicNak (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree with Daniel that it sounds self medicating.  


What you said here, tells me it alters your mood, character etc.  It does have an effect on the brain.   Weed effects the brain.  It is a proven fact.


cluelesskid said:


> to tell you the truth, high is the only time im ever fun around people. everyone calls me boring, but when im high im creative, i tell jokes, i laugh a lot, im not my stupid little self.



To combine your meds with weed is still bad, regardless of 





cluelesskid said:


> but i only take 50mg before i go to bed. so it's out of my system 8 hours later.


   it is a drug interaction. 

One's doctor would not presribe medications that interacted with Seroquel and tell you to take it 8 hours after.  Weed is the same idea, it is drug interaction.


----------



## ladylore (Aug 9, 2009)

First off Welcome. 

You have already been given some great advice. So I will only add a couple of things. First, what other ways can you have fun besides smoking weed. Make a list of healthier things to do.

Secondly, weed is an illegal drug and will bring on a whole other bunch of consequences I you don't want to have.

What other things interest you - ie. Hobbies?


----------



## cluelesskid (Aug 9, 2009)

i live in a very small town. theres nothing to do here. most people just sit inside and play video games all day. my friends smoke weed. ive never had anything to do with it. i dont drink, i have never been drunk in my life. i smoked weed once last october. i loved it. i had fun, everyone loved having me around. i was the center of attention. something i wouldnt normally love. but i had the best day ever that day.

if the weed doesnt intensify seroquel then im okay with whatever it will do.

im just wondering what it will do, what will i feel, i dont want any scientific explanation, just tell me if it will hurt me or kill me.


----------



## Retired (Aug 9, 2009)

If you are interested in learning more about substance abuse and addictive behaviours, have a look at this Psychlinks section dealing with the subject.

If you are looking for validation in using marijuana you won't find it on Psychlinks.

If your question about using marijuana either on its own or in conjunction with your prescribed medication is to learn about the dangers of using marijuana, we can help.

Marijuana is a gateway drug to more serious addictions, and your best advice would be to speak with your doctor or therapist about your interest in using marijuana.



> but i only take 50mg before i go to bed. so it's out of my system 8 hours later.



Knowing the elimination half life of a medication is only one element in the way a medication is absorbed, distributed and eliminated from the system.  It does not take into account many other factors such as the potential for interaction and the additive effect both substances.

You may want to speak with your doctor on the specifics of why using marijuana while taking your prescribed Seroquel is a bad idea.

For what diagnosis has your doctor prescribed the Seroquel you are taking?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 9, 2009)

cluelesskid said:


> i only take 50mg before i go to bed. so it's out of my system 8 hours later



That's not true. I believe you are referring to the half-life of Seroquel, which is approximately 6-8 hours. The term "half life" means that you have 50% of peak dosage in your bloodstream at that point, with the remainder being excreted at a decreasing rate.

Additionally, the way such medications work is cumulatively. Because cannabis affects some of the same receptors, smoking up while taking the medication is going to limit the benefits of the medication. 



cluelesskid said:


> if the weed doesnt intensify seroquel then im okay with whatever it will do.



You shouldn't be okay with it. See above.


----------



## cluelesskid (Aug 9, 2009)

TSOW said:


> For what diagnosis has your doctor prescribed the Seroquel you are taking?



generalized anxiety disorder i already said that in the first post.


i just got back from a joint with my friend, i feel fine, nothing bad happened. same as last time, it was fun.

im not going to get addicted to weed. i only plan on smoking it once in a blue moon. it's not going to be a habbit. it never was the first time and never will be. i plan on going through school and getting an education, and some small thing like weed isn't going to stop me. idk what all this crap is about the drug it's great. it didnt hurt me in october and didnt hurt me today...

i will ask my doctor next time i see him. i already know that drinking while on seroquel or even off it is bad enough cause alcohol intensifys the seroquel so if i drink i will most likely go into a coma.

i figured the weed might have a similar effect but it didnt. i was high for the same amount of time.

thanks


----------



## Daniel (Aug 9, 2009)

> i only plan on smoking it once in a blue moon.


The dopamine reward system in your brain may have different plans since "same as last time, it was fun."


----------



## cluelesskid (Aug 9, 2009)

Daniel said:


> The dopamine reward system in your brain may have different plans since "same as last time, it was fun."



yeah and same as last time it's only going to be once in a while, don't suggest to me that i will keep it up as a habbit because i know i won't. im confident enough to know that.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 9, 2009)

BTW:

Test Your Brain - AboveTheInfluence.com

The Marijuana Page - AboveTheInfluence.com

Mythbusters - AboveTheInfluence.com


----------



## NicNak (Aug 9, 2009)

It seems you have your mind set anyway what you want to do, so I wonder why you even posed this question?

No one here is going to tell you it is fine to smoke weed while on meds, because it is in fact not good to.  

You may argue and debate all you like, but the fact still remains that it will interfere with your medication and it will also interfere with your brain.  Regardless if you notice it or not, it has an effect.  Proven scientific facts show that.


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 9, 2009)

...sneaking on this thread.  I've been avoiding it because the topic is sooo sensitive for me.

So here's what's on MY mind when I read your thread - let's remove seroquel from the equation.  1) pot is illegal - there's a reason that the law has made this drug illegal whether, at your young age, you can truly appreciate the reasons why 2)  pot plain makes you stupid - it toys with your memory, with your emotions - and that's even when you don't have any medical issues.

I have a family member who thought much as you do right now.  Justified the use for a number of years -he's a lot older than you now but started around the same age.

Here are my observations on him now: he's extremely paranoid, he's angry, he has memory problems and other stuff that I won't share because I love him too much.

So...Keep it going clueless. And in a little while, I'll see you here as a full grown adult discussing the same problems, or worse yet, I'll see you in my line of work as you battle it out with the court system, fighting to justify why it is that you need a few more chances to NOT go to jail....

Food for thought? 

You're obviously an intelligent person.  I hope that you can make a good decision for yourself - none of us here can do that for you.


----------



## ladylore (Aug 9, 2009)

What do your parents think about all this?


----------



## cluelesskid (Aug 9, 2009)

ladylore said:


> What do your parents think about all this?



they don't know. neither do i plan on telling them.

i've been dealing with anxiety issues forever. weed is just a relaxation from that.

just because i smoked it once doesn't mean im going to smoke it forever. it's only on a special occasion. it's not like im going to do it every day or every weekend. it's like i said -- once in a blue moon, maybe on my friends birthday and another time if i graduate. i understand the full affects of these so called 'consequences' of smoking the drug but im not going to be an ACTIVE smoker. yes some of these consequences will be with me forever, like memory loss, but oh well.

i too have experience with my family as heavy weed smokers. my 55 year old father has smoked weed forever. he is also very angry, very easily frustrated, his memory is going pretty fast...(he also justifies the use of it when ever around me and my brothers). he still doesn't know i know he smokes weed. it's only recently i found out.  and also my 41 year old uncle (his birthday is actually today) also is hung up on countless meds, living with his 80 year old parents cause he was the kind of person to 'go for the next high'. he went to toronto, spent about a month there and had to come back because he OC'd on something (cant remember what it was) and it all started with weed.

but none the less the drug for me is a passive relaxation. i know it will give me countless side affects like cancer, brain asmyers, memory loss, but im ready for it.

it's not like i dont know anything about the drug. it's not like i just figured out what it was. i did a research assignment in grade four on it, and i know pretty much what it does. -> I <- decided to smoke it because in this small town and all the frustrations i have in my life, this is the only thing around that gives me 3-5 hours of pure peace.


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Clueless,

I came back because of this very thread.  And thank you - you're obviously very bright.  This is a tough topic- I think for both you and me (given your recent post).

I won't preach to you because I think that you have already experienced enough to gauge for yourself.  Experiencing things is part of growing up - I'm almost 40 years old and I have experienced a few things.  So again, I won't tell you to "not experience".  Just be wise in your decisions.  The decisions you make today can and will have an impact in who you are later in life.  And I say this without wanting to be melodramatic -but that is sincerely how life just works for us.

I spoke earlier of one of my brothers.  If I could go back in time with what I know now - I really would.

All this to say to stay safe, and really keep educating yourself BEFORE you make any decisions...

And thank you for hearing me out tonight...


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 9, 2009)

clueless, i know i can't change your mind, but i have to say it. doing weed isn't smart. you think you have it under control and that it will be once in a blue moon. but before you know it, you'll be using it more and more, and you'll keep justifying it any way you can. you are coming up with all kinds of justifications right now. the fact that you are justifying means you know somewhere somehow that it isn't the best of things to be doing.

please think this over. relaxing shouldn't require the use of drugs or alcohol. if it does, then you have a problem.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 9, 2009)

You know, *clueless*, if it were me asking, I'd prefer to hear more practical advice than moral advice. So here goes.

You're dealing with two exogenous substances that are CNS depressants. Take into consideration that there probably isn't much empirical or even anecdotal evidence out there (that wouldn't take hours of research to find) that can help you make a rational and objective decision on mixing these two drugs. Therefore, whatever you do, err on the side of caution and remember that there can be adverse side effects that might include retrograde amnesia and heightened lack of inhibitions. Those two states of mind combined can get a person into messes ranging from mild embarrassment to a night in the local lockup to unintentional -- but irreversible -- mishaps involving people's lives, including your own.

My caveat is to be wise. And if you won't be wise, please be careful. You really can't predict the outcome of this mixture.


----------



## ladylore (Aug 9, 2009)

There are other ways to deal with anxiety too. You may want to book a check-up with your doctor.


----------



## cluelesskid (Aug 10, 2009)

ladylore said:


> There are other ways to deal with anxiety too. You may want to book a check-up with your doctor.



ive been to the doctor too many times. hes given me everything from effexor, to seroquel, and nothings worked.


----------



## white page (Aug 10, 2009)

Have you considered therapy to help you cope with your anxiety and to help you understand the root cause of your anxious state.

During our developement as we are about to step over the threshold into adult hood, we experience angst and fear about leaving our safe protected childhood behind, there are new decisions to be faced and independance to be confronted, it is a period of searching and a rejection of family values, it is a period when we seek peer approval and when we want to fit into our peer social group.

Smoking weed, excessive alcohol intake and reckless driving all seem like fun things to do and discover.
All are life threatening, society has established a set of rules as a protective measure to avoid as much as possible the ensuing tragedies.

Doing these things is not only dangerous for you personally, it is dangerous to the innocent
folk who may have the misfortune to cross your path, it may be fun to feel so elated and unhibited due to self medication. that you feel brave enough to drive a car or motorbike too fast or any other risky activity, but it is not fun for grieving families who have lost parents or children as a direct cause of stupid behaviour, and it is not fun to serve a life sentence for manslaughter. 
Just read the national daily newspapers if you don't believe me.

It is up to you to make good choices, the rest of your life will be coloured by the choices you make now.
You have been given exemplary advice here, have a reread through the whole thread.
take care wp


----------



## cluelesskid (Aug 10, 2009)

white page said:


> Have you considered therapy to help you cope with your anxiety and to help you understand the root cause of your anxious state.
> 
> During our developement as we are about to step over the threshold into adult hood, we experience angst and fear about leaving our safe protected childhood behind, there are new decisions to be faced and independance to be confronted, it is a period of searching and a rejection of family values, it is a period when we seek peer approval and when we want to fit into our peer social group.
> 
> ...



ive been through talk therapy too.

lol

i know im not going to drive a car while high, thats just totally stupid. i hang out in the woods when im high, i dont go around people.


----------



## white page (Aug 10, 2009)

What ever you say to justify your weed intake, no one here is going to make the slightest sound of approval.
When it comes down to it, it is your brain, your body, your life.  What you do with it is your choice, but now you know the facts.
good luck wp


----------



## cluelesskid (Aug 10, 2009)

white page said:


> What ever you say to justify your weed intake, no one here is going to make the slightest sound of approval.
> When it comes down to it, it is your brain, your body, your life.  What you do with it is your choice, but now you know the facts.
> good luck wp



i dont want a sign of approval, i want to know if it will kill me or not. and it obviously hasnt, so thank you everyone i got my answer

bye bye


----------



## white page (Aug 10, 2009)

Bad choice, cluelesskid.


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll echo WP's comments...bad choice for you.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 10, 2009)

cluelesskid said:


> i dont want a sign of approval, i want to know if it will kill me or not. and it obviously hasnt [...]




...yet. 

At this point I fear more for those who get in your way.

You seemed to gloss over the part where I mentioned that combining two CNS depressants can possibly cause retrograde amnesia and lowered inhibitions, and you could be facing a scenario where you get behind the wheel of a car without realizing what you're doing, or remembering it later. Seroquel will knock you on your ass when you first start taking it, and again when you increase your dose. You've got two wild cards; one being a new dosage of a potent med, the other being a street drug with unknown additives. With the lack of research and a dearth of known anecdotes about mixing them, you'd be better off choosing one or the other.

You're acting self-centered and idiotic, and you're playing with lives that aren't just your own. I'm glad I won't be driving on your section of the map with you.


----------



## Retired (Aug 10, 2009)

> i want to know if it will kill me or not. and it obviously hasnt



Perhaps not _this_ time and maybe not the next, but is it worth risking, if not death but potential brain damage, liver or kidney damage or subsequent mental illness by experimenting with so called recreational drugs?

Consequences can be worse than death for someone living with severe impairment.

Perhaps caution and common sense come with maturity and experience.  

Willingness to learn from the experience and expertise of others is a step toward maturity.  

If you wish to talk about this further, feel free to continue the conversation.


----------



## cluelesskid (Aug 10, 2009)

> If you wish to talk about this further, feel free to continue the conversation.


wait, are you guys really serious?

your treating me like im a monster!

i haven't killed anyone, i haven't been violent or suicidal, if someone i loved wanted me to stop i would stop. wait... why the hell am i saying stop, IVE ONLY DONE IT TWICE. it's not like im a cocaine or heroine addict, im not addicted to gambelling, im not a serial killer, i smoked a fricking joint! what in gods name is convincing you guys that this is as bad as killing someone?

if you knew what i've been through you'd be praising that someone like me is ONLY smoking weed. i know 10s and 10s of people who are on worse crap than me and they are flying with a million colors.

so dont give me this 'omg your going to drive a car up a tree and catch your whole town on fire' crap because you obviously don't know what your talking about.

This is worse than my dad praising weed, you guys are try to convince me if i smoke again im going to go on a mass murder spree.

ill make sure neither i or anyone else hears about this website again.

GOOD BYE.


----------



## white page (Aug 10, 2009)

No one is treating you like a monster cluelesskid , 
I am happy to know you have only done it twice. We are only very concerned about your possible use of street drugs with your meds and the possible consequences. Which could harm you irreversably.

Take care wp


----------



## Daniel (Aug 10, 2009)

> so dont give me this 'omg your going to drive a car up a tree and catch your whole town on fire' crap because you obviously don't know what your talking about.


BTW:

Smoking Pot Doubles Risk of Fatal Accident

Marijuana Causes Many Deaths Reported as 'Accidents'

Men who smoke pot are more accident prone - UPI.com

The bottom line:



> "People who smoke marijuana think they can compensate for the drug's effect, but they can't," said Shinar, who founded the lab and is the chief scientist of Israel's National Road Safety Authority.
> 
> Who Drives Better: Drunks or Stoners? | Popular Science


----------



## ladylore (Aug 10, 2009)

We do care and that is why we are giving you the facts. I apologise if some of this has scared you, ticked you off....

But we are saying "NO - Don't use weed."

Trying it once can lead you (or anyone) to try it again, then again, then again. There are just so many other healthier ways to hang out.


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't think anyone here was treating you like a monster.  You asked a question and people gave you their opinions and or their own experiences.  You're not a monster clueless,  we were just being concerned about your decision to use it, even if it is only once in a while. 

As for you father, you already know that your Dad is making a bad choice for himself-  you're a smart cookie.  As I said in a prior post, this decision is entirely yours - we can't make it for you, but we can at least give you some information so that you make an educated decision for yourself.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 10, 2009)

cluelesskid said:


> your treating me like im a monster!





> im not a serial killer, i smoked a fricking joint! what in gods name is convincing you guys that this is as bad as killing someone?


 

 It's very interesting that this is what you've interpreted from posts that have warned you that combining these two drugs could have serious and irrevocable consequences. Nobody has treated you like a monster, nor has anyone accused you of murder.

Your defensiveness implies (to me) that you came here seeking approval, because you've already got a feeling that this might not be safe. If you get approval here then you're off the hook for all responsibility, right?




> if you knew what i've been through you'd be praising that someone like me is ONLY smoking weed.


 I doubt this. If I knew what you've been through I'd probably suggest other ways of learning to cope, starting with non-pharmaceutical methods.



> so dont give me this 'omg your going to drive a car up a tree and catch your whole town on fire' crap because you obviously don't know what your talking about.
> 
> This is worse than my dad praising weed, you guys are try to convince me if i smoke again im going to go on a mass murder spree.


 The words you attribute to those who responded to your request for opinions are not what was written, and your hyperbole might be construed as insulting to those who do not understand its origin. You were offered thoughts from people with good intentions, who were kind enough to give their time to reply to your post. I believe the primary message has been that you simply can't know how you will react to this combination at any given time, and that a worst-case scenario is not an implausibility. The fact that you've taken these replies and egregiously distorted their messages gives me the impression that your judgment of what constitutes a "responsible action" is equally distorted.




> ill make sure neither i or anyone else hears about this website again.
> 
> GOOD BYE.



You've already heard of this website; you can't undo that. My hope is that you'll remember what you've read when you are not as angry as you are right now.


----------

